# My goat is going into labor...blood in mucus



## Lamancha Lady

So about 3 hours ago, her plug popped and she started excreting mucus. At first, it was coming out clear, than it was bloody and now its gone back to clear/amber like. Should I be concerned about the blood? Most of the labor signs are there.
At the moment she laid down and went to sleep.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

If she had her water break already and the amber goop passed she should not be sleeping. In my experience she would kid within a few hours of the amber goo and within 1 hour of water breaking. The blood? Was there a lot? Was it bright or dark? What is her due date?
What other labor signs did she show? Did she have contractions or was she pushing?


----------



## milk and honey

If it wasn't much blood (like just a tinge) I wouldn't be TOO concerned, as long and things move along OK. Good luck on the kidding... BTW - I dont know too much so listen if someone else chimes in with different info... I hope things go well... I just had twin does about 2 hours ago... Hope you get the same!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

The blood was bright and there wasn't too much. She is due Feb 15. She is nesting, pawing, chewing her cud. She doesn't want to be touched tho and her most recent discharge was clear. Her 3 previous kiddings were always in the morning about 7 or so. Doesn't seem like she is having contractions. She would squat, im assuming to position the kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

A little bright red may just be some broken blood vessels which is fine. 
IS the 15th day 150 or 145?
Did she have the dark amber goop or just clear?
They do squat an wiggle and turn all around to get the kids in position.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

the 15th is day 150. She had clear and amber goo..not dark amber tho.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Well then today she is at 145 and if she were to have them they would not be premie. 
I bet she is just fine and will kid for you soon. 
If you do see her pushing or having contractions with no progression then help her out. 
Will be watching the next few days to hear about your cute babies.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Thx for the help. Hopefully all will go well as this is our first kidding. Will update soon.


----------



## keren

I had a doe that started labour (goo etc) but never really started pushing. 

I left her for three hours after goo started and still no pushing, no other signs. 

Turns out kids were malpresented and tangled and stuck. 

I would not hesitate to examine her (ie hand in vagina)


----------



## Lamancha Lady

YAY WE HAVE BABIES :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: She had a doe at 3:30 and buck at 5:00. Momma and babes are doing good. She past the afterbirth. More after I get some sleep. Thx for all the help guys :grouphug:


----------



## Stephanie

Congrats on the babies!!


----------



## Tayet

Yeah! Good job to your doe and congrats to you! Post some pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:hug: Yea!


----------



## Frosty1

Congrats!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Yippee for babies! Post pics soon, K? :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.... :hi5: :thumb: :clap:


----------



## iddybit acres

Congrat's on the baby's!!


----------

